# cockpit cushions - how to secure?



## latitudes (Jul 27, 2010)

We're refitting a 46 year old 33ft sailboat - she's built as a racer/cruiser capable of circumnavigation. One of our (MANY) projects is cockpit cushions. and we're fairly sure we need to physically secure them to the cockpit benches (1 inch marine ply covered w/fiberglass). We're thinking either stainless steel snaps or velcro - using epoxy to attach either the velcro or the snaps. are there other options? how do other folks deal with this?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd recommend adding a piece of bolt rope and adding bolt rope tracks to the inner corner of the benches. The inner corner of the benches isn't used, since most people's butts don't fit into the corner... and the track will hold the cushions securely in position


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

I considered velcro but it's noisy.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Skip the cushions, they are only usable at anchor, underway they put most movement into or out of the cockpit at risk.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey, now this is a little bit left of centre but given that you have a relatively small boat think about this....

On our 34'er I realised that the back cushions from our settees are a near perfect fit for our cockpit seats. That works prefectly when we are at anchor and we don't need to find somewhere to stow them.

Then we keep a couple of loose cushions and a couple of these self supporting seats for when we are out sailing. We use these...

Ocean Solutions

but I've seen other brands for sale in the US. They have non skid rubber on the base so they don't slide around.

Just a thought.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Consider the stress you may put on whatever attaches them to the seat and whether it may tear away and ruin the cushion. That is why mine always go below, despite having strap tabs and clips. I simply consider them piece of mind when at anchor in higher winds.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I simply glued sheets of anti-skid "drawer liner" material to the underside of my cushions. now the don't move, even when the benches are wet, and there is no hardware to put stress on the cushion seams and tear free, and no velcro to wear out.


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

Two of these Fast Eye Baby Snap clipped on to these Stainless Steel Eye Straps works great.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Have to say I like Jonesy's idea...think I'll do that to our other cushions.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

bljones said:


> I simply glued sheets of anti-skid "drawer liner" material to the underside of my cushions. now the don't move, even when the benches are wet, and there is no hardware to put stress on the cushion seams and tear free, and no velcro to wear out.


Actually, only my back cushions are strapped, the seats have something like this sewn underneath. I think it is probably the stuff you put under a carpet to keep it from slipping, but it looks the same as non-skid drawer liner.

It's a few years old and doesn't stick like it used to. Also, it would not keep the cushion down if any significant wind got under it.

Consider that I have 14 custom cockpit cushions, between seats and backs. If I lose one, it will be all but impossible to replace it and not stick out as a replacement, so I'm a bit protective.


----------



## latitudes (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses and ideas. This gives us yet another set of "options" to discuss after a long day of work. Our cushions are entirely custom... with the hours spent bent over the walking foot sewing machine, I want to be darned sure that they don't get blown away!


----------

